# Tablet as a remote...



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I will be purchasing an Android tablet, either a Samsung Note 10.1 or an ASUS Transformer, and I wanted to use it for a remote for at least two of my three home entertainment systems. 

There seems to be a few approaches to acheiving what I want;

1) Use an IR attached or builtin to the tablet.
2) Bluetooth to IR.
3) WiFi to IR.

What experience do folks here have with any of these technologies?

I am looking to control Emotiva processor, Yamaha receiver, Sony BluRay, Comcast cable boxes...

I am not (nor will I ever for non rational reasons) considering any apple products. I am looking for information on specific products that are still available, that have a great Android App. It would be a plus for option 3 if there was also a windows app as well.

If there are other threads about this please send links...

Paul


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't speak for IR, but I tried the Viera remote app for my Panasonic BluRay player. It worked, but was hard to use and there was a lag, since the signal had to go wireless, through the router, and back to the player.

They are pretty close to having a good solution, just not there yet. This was an app provided directly from Panasonic, not 3rd party.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an Asus TF700T coming this week. If I find something I'll report back.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

TouchSquid is fairly new, it looks interesting. At $299 which includes the tablet the price is right. 

http://www.touchsquid.com/Remote.htm


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Also available as an Androud app for $49.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=Remote.Touch.Squid&hl=en


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I hope the remote interface looks better than their website.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it does. It puts iRule to shame in my opinion. If it can also control lighting I might give it a shot.


----------



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

For the price I am getting the wii u, it will provide full media remote functionality and double as a gaming system, what more could you ask for? http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=08O0G9CjcI8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=08O0G9CjcI8 Check out this link


----------



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

If the link I posted above does not work then check out "Nintendo tvii" on YouTube


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I looked at the touch squid, but it requires a tablet that does IR such as the Samsung. I was actually leaning towards the ASUS, which means I would need a Bluetooth or WIFI to IR converter of some sort.

Any early adopters out there that have experience with the bits & pieces needed to set this up?

Paul


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll look a bit harder into this later this week. My Asus should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

One owner is using a Nexus 7 with a Global Cache WF2I. There are positive reviews here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=Remote.Touch.Squid&hl=en


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Mechman, any luck?

Paul


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> TouchSquid is fairly new, it looks interesting. At $299 which includes the tablet the price is right.
> 
> http://www.touchsquid.com/Remote.htm


Looks nice! I have been using my Fujitsu 10" tablet for a while as a remote and hope to eventually get a app to run CQC software on it. Then I can control all my serial devices with my phone instead of having to use the tablet. The tablet is nice but the portability of my 5" screen phone is the best imo.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

aceinc said:


> Mechman, any luck?
> 
> Paul


No... well I guess I sort of had luck. I have DirecTV and I have been using one of those DirecTV remote apps a little bit with my DirecTV equipment. I'd like to find something relatively inexpensive such as this for my tablet. I used it a little with my old iPhone for awhile but I thought the iphone's screen was too small for my tastes. And I wasn't going to overspend on a tablet to get an iPad when I could get a better android product at a much lower price.


----------



## Mr_Hymee (Jan 29, 2013)

Ive got the Touchsquid Pro app on a Samsung Tab 7.0 Plus and it kills anything Harmony. It also can work lights as I know there are quite a few in their database. It can control just about anything IR and if it is not in their database they will get the codes and load them, usually in a day or two. Fantastic company, if only Logitech took care of their customers this well.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Mr_Hynee, thanks for the response. I was thinking of going that route, as I hope to never buy an Apple product, unless and until they become an open platform technology company.

Paul


----------



## lenkspk (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting thread,
certainly more options in this category (internet access and universal remote) coming down the road.
Am I correct in assuming that this device will not "learn" IR code directly on to a button within a device?
If so this would be a serious problem for professional installers who cannot wait for a day or two and return to an install to test/use ir code on an obscure piece of equipment.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I am buying my first iPad this weekend. Looking forward to it.
I intend to use IT as a remote and I am going to use ROOMIE. The Apps and the hardware will run me between $100.00-$130.00.
I have read alot about Roomie and it seems to be pretty dependable.


----------

